# ContourROAM camera - does it save time & date of video files?



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Does the ContourROAM camera save time and date of video files?

If it does, then there's really no point in getting the ContourGPS if I already have a Garmin GPS watch. I could simply geotag the ContourROAM's video files with the time/date/GPS data from my Garmin, yes?

Thanks.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think that the ContourROAM has GPS in it? The ContourROAM's claim to fame is the water-resitance to 1m, and the ability to take still photos.

I thought that only the ContourGPS had the GPS & bluetooth on it.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

contour GPS and contour+ both have bluetooth, contour roam does not, but, for 100 dollars, it's a steal...for anyone with a comp use in their area anyways, haha CompUSA.com | 1300 | ContourHD 1080P Hands Free Camcorder

I just had my dad grab me one, that i will be bringing home with me after christmas break, 100 bucks? yeah, i will take one, might as well....

i am sure it goes on sale at other places to, will write a product review after using it in parking garages long boarding in So-Flo and when i get back out west here on the mountains, let you guys know what i think.


----------

